# Other hobbies?



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

So.. non-shop talk seems to be primarily political ranting, so as a break, do any of you have other hobbies outside of woodworking?

Personally I enjoy working with wire at times, and the aforementioned bookbinding, which I haven't done much of…

Do any of you ever considering incorporating these other crafts and hobbies into woodworking? Anyone auto fans decide to build a wooden car? Fish off your own handmade boat? Cutting boards get a lot of use in the kitchen? How about mixed media?

I've always wanted to do something like Mokumegane ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mokume-gane ), but am a bit afraid of the high temps, and the metals are prohibitively expensive right now. Still, it would be interested to have "woodlike" metal mixed with wood on a console table or something. I also wonder if anyone might attempt to use sawdust to make a clay-like medium and sculpt with it… Just ideas.

Anyone?


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

I rescue neglected yard and house plants. Okay, it's a niche thing, but it's what I do. We have a winter population here, and the plant/buy all sorts of cool plants, and go back home in the summer…well summer is not kind to plants here. And then there are roadkills…someone drove over a mature Sago palm a few years ago. It's now in my yard…and growin' well.
Well, you asked


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Metal detectors,fishing,hunting ginseng,casinos,travel with my wife,gem hunting among lots of other things.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

I enjoy sailing and working on boats. Making improvements to our sailboat such as the cutting board that I recently posted under "Projects" is always satisfying. My son and I built a 16' skiff that made it to the pages of Wooden Boat Magazine about 12 years ago. In addition, I have a 1957 mahogany Whirlwind run about, waiting for me to refinish and put back into the water.

I also enjoy photography, and cooking … especially grilling and making home made sauces.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

One of my other hobbies is what led me into woodworking. I started building my own speakers back in high school, buying surplus cabinets and installing my own drivers and crossovers. The supply of cabinets was hit or miss, so I started building my own.

I'm also an avid amateur musician, fronting my own classic rock band on vocals and guitar. Add in electronics (although not so much lately), motorcycling, cooking, reading (history and science fiction, mostly) and downhill skiing and there you have it. Oh yeah, I just tried my hand at making beer with one of those Mr. Beer kits. The result was quite drinkable and it was certainly fun and is something I will be doing again.

In the future I plan to take up welding and oil painting, flying and, perhaps, quilting.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

cr1, I already like your hobby better than mine!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am a part time jeweler and design and sculpt wax patterns for casting, but my favorite pass time, if I had any time, would be kayak fishing, camping and hiking. Being an engineer in my day job, I love to tinker and invent things. Another pass time, for which I have no time is bicycling. . . . just too many projects, not enough time.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Model building, photographing remaining steam locomotives.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Mickey, do you use gas, charcoal or hard wood for your BBQ? Any favorite recipes you care to share?

Greg


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Mesquite…solemante! Cain't afford charcoal, he he!


----------



## S2artDesigns (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been a photographer for several years before I started working wood. By that I mean I am just a modestly self educated amateur. haha. But I sometimes tend to think that the photos of my woodworks are better than the woodworks themselves. haha. But I love to hike, backpack. Before wood I worked soapstone and alabaster. I am also a big fan of spending too much money and Star trek.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Mickey, that's actually a very interesting hobby. Do you have a reverse-greenhouse or something? Do you have to keep them cooler? or do you just water them more? I'm in the northeast, so we don't really have a problem with plants… Well, most people don't. I tend to ahhhh…. forget this whole "watering" thing. The plants must think I'm a sadist. I used to specifically request plants that could take a beating and still thrive, but they STILL couldn't take my abuse. What I've had luck with though is chives and thyme. Both are great for cooking, and grow like the weeds they are, so I guess I've finally found something that's more resilient than my negligence… I try to be kind to the rest of the plant would though, by not purchasing anymore, or when I do, I make sure to gift them to good homes. My mother's done rather well with the orchids I've bought.

CR1, brewing is awesome. I had a friend who was into beer. He ended up having these huge graphs and charts he made to recount his various brews. I tried brewing hard cider one year, and it wa all right, but a bit watery. may attempt it again this year and do a reduction with some of the cider, hopefully to balance the overall product out by increasing the percentages of sugars and decreasing the existing water content. Still, it's an artform.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoy playing sports, mainly handball and softball. Since I love to play handball, it makes extra careful, or concerned with my hands and fingers. Kind of need those to play well.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob, I just pick em up, and plant 'em. Lot'sa water is the key here 'til 'bout the end of November…get's cold and soggy for a few weeks, and then it's hot and humid again.
I grow a couple of orchids in the stud…patio. They love it('cept for the cymbidiums…cain't take the heat)


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Road biking. And chasing after two crazy kids. Bunkie, I've always wanted to build my own speakers but assumed modern acoustic technology was too advanced for the DYIer to match the quality of high-end commercial speakers. maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Indoors I enjoy building early period static sailing ship models, reading and chatting with my kids.

Outside I love hunting, hiking, camping, 4-wheeling, working on keeping my 50 acres of wooded land from becoming a big fire hazard, going to the river with my kids, snowmobiling, downhill skiing, cross-country skiing.

Lot's of interests outside woodworking. But I always look forward to getting back in the shop and making something for somebody.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Mickey, orchids are beautiful, and one of my favorite flowers, but they also scare the hell out of me. If you were closer, I'd bring you all my brown plants. 

Cessna, looks like CR1's your man… XD


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Breed, raise, train reining horses [a weather dependant hobby] whereas woodworking is my weather independant hobby!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob, where they grow, they're weeds…treat 'em as such. They are incredibly hardy
\


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

The usual, photography, BBQing, and just started to get into GEO Caching. I didn't find the first two caches so I am a bit depressed. I think I need a new GPS the phone is just not working out.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lol…. geomuggles….


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Astrophotography and astronomy, as you can see from the link in my sig. Also, homebrewing and aquaria. Oh, I'm a musician as well.

Anything that combines art and science…it's of interest to me.

I will build my own telescopes someday…and guitars.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Mickey, I'll keep that in mind. What's the deal with the misting them though?

wseand, I found a geocache purely by accident once. Twas… interesting….

Cosmic, Astronomy? I would have never guessed. 

Actually a telescope might be interesting. Especially a wooden one. Probably best done with some cauls and some veneers…

(actually a quick web search popped up this , though I'm sure an LJ can improve upon it.)

Hmmm….. You may actually have created a project much further down the road for myself…

I see actually there's a few brewers here. And a few BBQers. There's nothing like an ice cold cider and a few racks of ribs on the grill.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob, a good number of the popular orchids originated in the 'cloud forests' of south, and central America. Misting replicates their native environment.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Among my hobbies other than woodworking are: websites and internet technology, photography, computer programming, electronics, metalworking, drawing and tole painting, blacksmithing and reading - primarily nonfictional books. Do I have time to do all of these hobbies? No. However, at various times in my life I have devoted a great deal of time to each one of these for long periods of time and am still interested in each one. Fortunately, some of these I am able to devote some time at the plant in our machine shop.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Playing piano, guitar, and writing music. Photography.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I have experimented with cold-cast metals with mixed results but plan on doing more serious works with polys. A lot of urethane resins are available for casting and mold making. I have experienced with some incorporating them with wood turnings .I made resins with powdered brass and bronze and poured that in cracks of vessels and around the rim of several turned vessels to look like molten metal had dripped down the sides. It is effective and interesting, but you had better be prepared to re-turn and sand off the not so nice looking experiments…you cannot sand the resultant powdered metal casts, because it will no longer look like the intended metal, but rather metal colored mud.
I have a collection of lil' bottles full of powdered metals which I have mixed with resins for small objects and for trim around and down the sides of turned vessels. I've even experimented with badly cracked blanks and blanks with bad cases of shakes, with mixed results. I have used crushed, powdered coal (horrible mess) and crushed pecan shells that a friend gave me. The shells turn out with a decent look requiring only a bit of stain for shading. I had no trouble selling those castings at art shows, but people expected to see originals at the same price as the cast works and it got tiresome explaining the price differentials.
It was always frustrating to me to sell a large wood carving knowing it was gone forever ! So I began to experiment with poly urethane rosins with powdered bronze on larger panels. I wanted to be able to cast limited editions of larger works , that could be sold for a reasonable rate allowing me to retain the original. You only have to go through the process one time , successfully making a hard rubber mold and then pouring mixed resin with powdered bronze into a mold and FORGET TO SPRAY ON THE DAMNED RELEASE AGENT ! That sure does piss a body off ! four plus days of work and beaucoup(spelling ?) dollars down the crapper. I now own a rather cumbersome heavy , ugly mass of 18"x24"x2" permanently fused rubber mold and Urethane resin ! not even a good doorstop ! and of course not firewood either, but I guess it is a good teaching aid. ! I will be purchasing more urethane resins in the future for experimenting on smaller works. I have been successful with one small relief carving , cold-casting it in bronze, brass, Iron (which does rust nicely) and aluminum. It was a very simple piece about 4"x9" x 1" deep. I remembered the release agents with these . If anyone would be interested in seeing what that looks like, let me know and I'll post em. 
As you can see if you've visited furniture stores lately there are a lot of applied urethane castings masquerading as fine wood carved furniture. Urethane resins are to some wood carvers, as fiberglass is to wooden boat builders or as MDF is to fine furniture designers ! But hey, they all have their places ! the three have been developed overtime to allow access to finer things to people who couldn't afford the finest….of course greed as always raises its ugly head and products will end up being made cheaper and crappier in China ,and eventually end up in a damned Walmart.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanted to say "Molten" metal not "Molted" I apologize to all bird lovers and spelling wizards . Also for the anti-Walmart rant , this was not the place !

Don S. Havana Fl.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm a history and archaeology buff so I do a lot of reading when I can. Aside from that and complaining with my best friend of 20+ years about the state of the country, not much more in the way of hobbies. Always wanted to learn some smything though.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Wilderness backpacking (Sipsey trip journal), Disc Golf


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My list is fairly long. But here goes nothing…

Hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, backpacking, canoeing, pretty much anything that involves being out in the woods or on the water.

Cars. Specifically 4×4s. I am not into monster show lifts, but rather well built functional rigs that see lots of use. My favorite all time rig to use as a build base is the International Harvester Scout 2. I miss the one I used to own…

Computers. I am a Linux guy, and enjoy digital imaging / photo / video editing…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I've made paper from my sawdust before…. 

I'm a very creative person and I like working with lots of materials and a variety of "things to make". Photography (including old-skool medium format developing film in my kitchen), flower arranging, jewellery making, glass blowing, artistic welding, watercolour painting, calligraphy, etc….


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Sleep, guitar playing, photography, hiking, kayaking. Would love to have a dedicated garage someday for working on cars, but my garage right now is full of woodworking tools….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

bentlyj: Don't worry…. we won't tell anyone.


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a runner and a writer in my spare time. Between those and chasing my 4-year old, I manage to chew up about every minute of every day.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

"No fight left or so it seems, I'm a man who's dreams have all deserted." - Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush Don't Give Up.

Just popped into my head.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Playing the guitar, the game of Go, building bicycle wheels, and biking.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

bentlyj, I don't collect bugs but I love spiders. My favorite is the jumping spider. I think this guy is adorable


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Photography. You can see my Flickr here if anyone is interested


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Some of my hobbies are playing softball, watching my son play baseball and my daughter play softball. I hunt occasionally. Not nearly as exciting (dangerous) as when I rode Bulls, but I dont seem to visit the Emergency room as often. Hmmm, I must be getting tougher in my old age. LOL


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

Pierce, that guy looks like a misplaced muppet.. XD

Lis, paper from sawdust? Like sawdust sawdust? Tiny minute particles that look like sand but taste rather bad???
Intreresting… Did you mix in other fibers and use it primarily as a binder? How strong was it?

Porchfish, You are singlehandedly one of the more interesting fellow LJ's I have yet to find here. I always enjoy your posts. I've also thought about the resin/metal combination, (and thanks for the heads up on sanding) and have considered it using it at a future date, possibly requesting some rather knotty red woods, and combining it with either brass or iron. It's always an interesting look, and the combination of metal and wood is one of much more possibilities than just using metal fixtures.


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

with as much as i work you could swear decommissioning oil rigs is a hobby. golf, fishing and duck season…. and entertaining my 2 year old daughter


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a weird blend of typically masculine and feminine hobbies, but I'm masculine enough to allow the feminine ones I'll deadlift, then weed the garden; shoot assault rifles, then work on an oil paiting; build a powerful computer, then make a wine reduction. I tend toward extreme obsession in hobbies and many have come and gone. Woodworking and exercise are really the only ones that have persisted.


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Fishing, BBQ'ing (wood or charcoal only), playing guitar, camping (wife and kids aren't crazy about that one, so we don't do it much), hunting for arrowheads and other Indian artifacts, drawing and painting (haven't done either for such a long time, I bet my brushes are no good at this point), and a little bit of gardening/landscaping.

Time is always the problem, with any hobby I seem to latch onto, though.

I used to be into computers and technology back when it was still new and interesting (at least to me), and before I went and ruined a good hobby by turning it into a career… Before that as a kid I used to love taking things apart to find out how they worked. Radios, clocks, bicycles, lawn mowers… anything mechanical. Needless to say, rules were established on the toolbox in the garage…


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I enjoy the outdoors, in my spare time I like to hike. I also enjoy disc golf, geocaching, and motorcycling. I also enjoy tinkering on mechanical things and messing about with computers.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

nah, just wood works out just fine. It's all about a good mix of hardwood and softwood.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BobTheFish: Beekeeping
bentlyj: I am also into bugs. So much so that I have an observation hive in the living room.


----------



## TheFonz (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm into guitars. My collection is up to 32 and still growing. All except a couple I've rebuilt. Strip them down and start from scratch. I make my living turning a wrench (auto mechanic) and used to always have a "project" car or truck around. I'm really getting burned out on cars so I pretty much focus on woodworking and guitar work. I also mess around with spray paint art or space painting. Saw a guy doing it at a state fair and kinda liked it.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

before woodworking I built and flew radio controled model airplanes. As far as mixed media… I have made functioning fireplace bellows of wood, brass, and leather.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

We have raised Tennessee Walking Horses for the last 25 years, but slowing down now with the breeding operation and gearing up to get into my shop more…


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

As the song goes…"I'm pretty good a drinking beer".

My wife might say one of my hobbies is collect free $#!+

Reading and international politics are also interests though they pretty much come with the job.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

Brewing and drinking beer…. You have to drink it to try the next batch!
All sorts of mechanical and electronic science projects.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

bentlyj: Honeybees. About 10,000 of them in the observation hive at max population. It holds 5 deep frames so it is about 4 feet tall. Glass on both sides so you can see all the inner workings. I am still waiting to see a queen kill her sister. I have heard virgins piping many times. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_bee#Piping


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Chuck,

I highly recommend building your own speakers, it's easier than you think. Even better, you can not only match the quality of commercial speakers, but easily exceed most of what's on the market.

If you're inclined, build a set of the speakers I have on my web site: www.audio.thesonicboomers.com. I can help you with ordering the right parts (the woofers have changed model numbers and brand name but otherwise are still the same). For $250-300 worth of parts and MDF, you will have something that sounds better than anything you can buy for under $1500. The key is using the right parts. I've worked that out here. I've now built three other sets of them for my friends who have heard them. All of these folks are serious musicians with good ears. All are very, very pleased.

You need some basic soldering skills, or you can use crimp-on connectors if you don't solder, but aside from being able to build a box out of MDF, that's about it. The real woodworking part is veneering the cabinets, a step I have avoided until now.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I like to also do metal working and that helps with the woodworking in making tools and repairing machines for me and my buddies. I'm a tinkerer! Today I had this small fan sitting on my workbench in the corner waiting to be repaired. It has been there 4 years. I was just about to cut the cord off to save it and junk the fan when I decided to pull 4 screws to see that was keeping it from running. It has a shaded pole motor and the bearing on one end was not staying in the center and the armature was rubbing and stalling the motor. After a little measuring and some machining on the motor cap, I turned this small bushing that was about 5/16" long with a pocket for the bearing and it centered it and now runs fine. Anyone else would have scrapped it 4 years ago.
Needless to say, I live in my shop!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

For me it would be metalworking on occasion, computers/video games, model making, fishing, hiking. I also have been meaning to get into dirtbiking…but alas the wallet still really hates that idea.

One aspect of woodworking definately carries over for those of us that do some model making. I don't build the intriqate ones, but more so I love the functional ones. Such as catapults and such.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like turning beer and rum into urine…..getting pretty good at it.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Anything to do with horses. Hiking in the mountains, gold panning, metal detecting, mineral collecting, Reading about and researching old minning camps , ghost towns and lost treasure tales. Camping in the high country, fishing, canoeing well you get the picture.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Golf during the week (once a week) and boating on weekends at the lake in Wisconsin. At least two vacation trips a year to somewhere in the world.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

There are already six guitarists in 64 posts. How many of you have recorded your musings ? I'd love to hear it.

Add me to that guitarist list. I've been playing 40 years now. Never thought I'd say that since we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30 ! lol I have had one of my many guitars 33 of those years. I also play synthesizer triggered by guitar with hexadecimal pickup (Roland). So I can play a mean sax or violin or horn/string section (on guitar), among most other instruments.

Recording and mixing in my digital home studio (Roland, not PC) of my music and compositions/ideas as well as collaborations and/or the recording of others (without me).

I build computers from components (of course) just because it's easy, economical and I can.

Automotive restoration and/or pimping, including car audio. I have been moved to modify every vehicle I have ever owned in one way or another (both cosmetic and performance) from minor mods and upgrades to complete near frame off restoration. My RX-7 spent three days under water in the great flood of 1994. By 1996 it was back together and basically remanufactured. The rolling chassis and the front and doors glass has 136,000 miles on it. Everything else was new (even the smell). It has 4000 miles on the drive train.

Outdoor grilling and smoking year-round. Three way tie between rib-eye, smoked brisket and pork loin.

We don't breed dogs anymore, but I thoroughly enjoyed that in my 20's and 30's. Dobermans were my favorite at the time. I attempted to breed for the fawn color and was blessed with five out of three litters. Most people have only seen the black/tan, red/tan and maybe the blues.

I was into fresh and salt water aquariums for many years. When I lost a large and populated mini reef live rock system in that flood of 1994, I never went back to that. Maybe later. I had a lunar wrasse that would see me, go to the top and take food from my hand.

No more softball, golf, hunting or fishing… mostly because there's not enough hours in the day and years in the life to do it all forever.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

One that I didn't mention, and I am probably one of the few kids that still do this: Marksmanship. Nothing is more fun than spending a weekend morning at the range with a high powered rifle, or pistol, just challenging yourself to see how decent of groupings you can get. For me the former is more enjoyable, however the later is more challenging. And it has to be something with a little bit of a kick to it. .22s you can shoot 1" groupings all day long at 25 yards. Something around .30-06 ish… but below 8mm territory…(ouch!)
--Like woodworking it puts you into a "Zen-like" state. With society constantly telling you that you have to do things a mile a minute, its nice to be able to devote your morning to slowing down, yet still be in touch with nature, more so than being couped up in the shop.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

We, my wife and I, both like to camp. We have a 31'travel trailer and try and get out at least a couple of times a year. It may not sound like much but with 4 boys running around here it gets a little crazy.

I also like to hunt, fish, garden and bowl. Bowling was a major part of my life as a teen and young 20-30 yr old. I was a member of the PBA for a good number of years and did fairly well in tournaments. I really miss not being able to bowl anymore. My work schedule kinda makes it difficult to commit and its not fair to the other team members when you are not able to be there every week. As for the hunting its deer, elk, antelope and pig. Never really been into birds. I would like to start hitting a few 'yotes as well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Bob. I like to hunt and snow ski in the fall and winter and fish in the summer although we only got out twice this year. Drinking beer around the campfire is good too. I do some metal working with the metal lathe and mill. I get in a little welding and brazing when the need arises. I keep busy…no moss on me!!!!!!!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Although not remotely related to woodworking, I like to sing in the local community choir and have done a little musical theater and melodrama. Like to sing in the shop also until the neighbors start calling the local animal control officers. I wonder why they don't call the police instead???


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

In the mid 80's I was a semi-pro bowler. I bowled everyday and tournaments on the weekends. I made about $400-500.00 a week. Unfortunately I spent it all on bowling equipment and expenses.

I also played a lot of softball when I was younger.

I go bass fishing and crappie fishing mostly during the early spring thru early summer.

I've always been creative so I draw, sketch, paint and create graphic art on my computer. As well as some digital photography.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

For many years I played tennis tournaments…thats about all I did. I no longer play but other hobbies include amateur radio, antique collecting, gardening, and fishing.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I play a lot of racquetball, about 3 or 4 times a week. I also play golf, though not nearly as much as I used to. Once upon a time I was a +2 handicap, then I had kids. Pretty much gave up golf for woodworking. Now I've got a hobby I can do at night, during the winter, and at home. The two addictions are eerily similar, though: I'm always jonesing for new equipment and I can always find faults with a project no matter how well it turns out.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 29, 2011)

Collecting automatic watches-it's a shame that they are soooooo expensive


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I also do metal working (aluminum, iron and copper) and I am slowly putting my '68 Skylark sheet metal back into nice shape. Mechanically, it's fine. I need to trade some labor with a body man. Bicycling. I haven't camped or backpacked since my boys were Scouts.

I also shoot. newbiewoodworker, you should be able to cover five shots with a nickel, using a .22 with open sights at 25 yards. At 50 feet (yeah, that's close in) I get generally 188 out of 200 on an A32 target. That 10 spot is only 1/4", though.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Atom: I havent shot rifle in a while, but I can hit generally…errr… the broad side of a barn.. ... Im not quite that good, but I dont go very often. .22 is a nice cheap ammo… .30-06, 7.62, 8mm… not so much…


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Amateur radio/Ham radio. Been a ham since 1971. The name Pimzedd comes from my call sign that ends in PMZ. Many hams don't say zee, they say zed. One of my ham freinds combined the PM into pim and started calling me Pinzedd. Now all the hams that know me call me Pimzedd.

Also took up senior "old man" softball this year. Might have been a mistake, already have had to have a bicep reconnected!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

During the summer I may get 4-8 hours a week shop time in, the boat takes up most of my free time. I would rather go there after work than my shop but some times I like to go in to my shop after work. During the winter I would say I get 8-20 hours a week in. spring and fall are about the same but range time cuts in to shop time during those months.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I build guitars (I know it's woodworking), but also build amps, effects, write music, record it, etc. I also researched acoustics for 6 years at the university, so anything sound related gets me going. I have actually designed home theaters and recording studios, sound systems for stadiums and government buildings, etc. and do as much acoustics stuff as I can.

If it doesn't involve woodworking or sound, I've really got nothin'. I guess you could say I've put all my hobby eggs in one proverbial basket, but I wouldn't change it.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Grew up Hunting - shooting - & fishing, played a lot of rugby, did a lot of swimming, played competition Badminton for 20 odd years, then the footie bashing started to catch up with buggered knees, ankels etc, so played a lot of golf got down to 6 hcp then the back went, so now days at 68 I enjoy gardening, walking, read a lot, oh & forgot to mention woodturning Ha yer right. Also have 3 other sites where I keep up with world wide turners but would have to admit LJ's would be the most "engaging" _ just a great bunch of guys & gals with a fabulous range of tallent willingly shared
Being retired, Sandra & I enjoy "lunching" a lot & samlping our fabulous NZ wines, one of thoes lunches can waste a whole afternoon no sweat.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to sail. 









Woodworking tie in: I built the boat.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I am trying to get into leather working. I also recently bought a forge off a friend so I'm going to give blacksmithing a try. I also like shooting anything and everything with a trigger, especially the old cowboy guns and milsurps.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I go to golf courses & hit as many balls as possible into the trees. Then I search for them (usually until I am beyond frustrated). Sometimes I actually finish 18 holes! I am also an avid musician (guitar,bass guitar), much better at that than golf.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

forget to mention my latest, not sure if is a "hobbie" or a pastime-- looking for one of the hundred pair of glasses I have in car glove boxes, workshop, everywhere. I have prescription driving & reading glasses, but I buy cheapies by the dozen @ the $2 shop, they are great, you can sit on them, put them thru the washing machine or simply loose them it doesn't matter, just go buy another dozen. 
(bet I have some company with this one :: )))
Hey Paul, seeing you in that lovely vessel cant imagine how you find time for other pastimes, that looks a slice of heaven


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Pete…you been peeking


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

i love home renovating which is the woodworking tie as well. but i'm also into sports altho not so much these days due to age and injuries. powerboating and water skiing on our local river is the family pastime. but my big one is vw's.. i have had a few over the years and currently have a 66 bug in the garage that is 3/4 restored. when that one is done the next one is going to be a customised beetle woodie….have the ideas floating around in my head and a few scratchings on paper.can't wait to get into that one. i have a couple of chevys lying around as well. a suburban for daily driver family use towing boat etc and a 70 cst-10 pick up which is also in need of a restoration one day. but would like to swap that for an earlier one but they are expensive in this country.


----------

